# I need a Michael Kors Authentication service - PAID



## aikonzen (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello everybody.

So I have purchased this Michael Kors watch and paid a howle lot of money for it. I have openned a paypal dispute and now I need to provide paypal with some information. 
I need someone to authenticate or not this watch and provide me a document as bellow :

*
"Obtain a document from an unbiased third-party, such as a dealer,
appraiser, or an organization that is qualified in the area of the item in
question (other than you). This document should contain the following:

 • A detailed description as to why the item is not authentic (i.e., how
the item differs from an authentic item, how the person evaluating the item
determined that it is not authentic, etc.). If your item has a serial
number, please also include it.

 • The document must be on letterhead that includes the name, address, and
phone number of the authenticating party so that we can contact them
directly, if necessary."
*
I have contacted Michael Kors on this subject already but there wer no answers so far.

Please, I need it done today and I would be more than happy to pay for authentication such service.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Why do you think its fake in the first place?


----------



## aikonzen (Oct 16, 2013)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Why do you think its fake in the first place?


- Model Mk-5139 is a bit different
- Chronographs are fixed, wont work. 
- Very cheap construction, never really used and it is even showing some corrosion already as you can see by the second picture.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Take it to a Macy's or local jewelry store. We here on WUS can say whatever we want, but you can't exactly write "WATCHUSEEK.COM" on letterhead.

Good luck.


----------



## aikonzen (Oct 16, 2013)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Take it to a Macy's or local jewelry store. We here on WUS can say whatever we want, but you can't exactly write "WATCHUSEEK.COM" on letterhead.
> 
> Good luck.


I really appreciate your advice but I'm very far from any stores that could do this thing for me in time.
I don't want you to write "WATCHUSEEK.COM" on the letter head, I want you to write your name there. I need someone ( other than me ) that tell why it is a counterfeit michael kors watch and also be able to receive a phone call from paypal to confirm it. These counterfeit copy's sell for $ 10,00 on China, I have paid $ 250,00 and I will lose all that money if I can't provide them with an evaluation of that watch by today.

Cmon, Michael kors support let me down.

Please someone, help me out. I can pay you $ 50,00 for that service.


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm afraid even if we were qualified appraisers, we can't tell from the pictures alone. You might have better luck complaining of the corrosion as you paid for a new item if it doesn't work out, i'm sorry.


----------



## Isop (Jan 12, 2013)

Well a simple image search on Google shows that this is not authentic, it wasn't made with a all metal bracelet and the case back isn't round. I'd suggest you send it to MK and let them send it back to you with a letter stating that it isn't an authentic MK product.


----------

